# Logo, design opinions please



## AmyW (Aug 29, 2011)

I said in the other thread I'd step back from this for a bit but it didn't happen lol. 

Since my business name is tied quite close to the province, I thought I'd put something Albertan in the logo, and the provincial flower is the wild rose (love it).

So, I came up with this, but can't decide on the colors. I wanted the rose to be pink, other than that, I couldn't decide. Please offer your input!

Green outline:






Pink outline, white words:





Pink outline, pink words


----------



## eshell (Aug 29, 2011)

I like the one on top.  The one with the green edge.  Your logo looks great!  I wish I had that talent.


----------



## Fullamoon (Aug 29, 2011)

The top one with green is easiest on the eyes. Nice job!


----------



## PrairieCraft (Aug 29, 2011)

I like the green edge too.  Pink and green are lovely together.  Can we see the top option with the letters in pink??


----------



## Sunny (Aug 29, 2011)

I like the first one the best.


----------



## whiskandbowl (Aug 29, 2011)

Another vote for the first one! The other two were too much pink. The green offsets it nicely


----------



## AmyW (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks guys!

Too funny, my daughter prefers that one too. I like the pink edge with white text the best myself, but that is why I posted. 

A small part of the reason I was hoping the pink edge would win is printing costs (2 color is cheaper than 3) but I don't think it'll be a significant increase. I could use the green on web stuff and pink on print stuff too. Maybe.

PrairieCraft, the next time I get into Photoshop/Illustrator I'll do up a version like that and post it. 

Thanks again, it's nice to have some feedback. I'm glad you like it too! Working with clients I have constant feedback from them on their projects but just having myself and my 16 year old (the 3 boys are like ...whatever) for my own tends to end up with me throwing my hands in the air a lot lol


----------



## PrairieCraft (Aug 29, 2011)

Well, the fact that you, as a logo designer yourself, are looking for help and feedback working on your own logo, makes me feel a little better about bugging my own logo designer lately.  I feel so bad critiquing this woman's work and saying, I don't like this and I don't like that and wish it were more like...  It seems like I should be apologizing to her and have to stop myself from actually doing so over and over.  

Keeping colors limited makes sense but colors are soo pretty.  Plus, it will give you more options in the future for coordinating packaging and stuff.  The green 'grounds' it somehow, if that makes sense.  

Is it a big deal to make these changes?  I requested a specific font and she remade it with the new font but it turns out that there were two fonts with that name and she used the wrong one.  Problem client over here.

Sorry, for the mini hijack of your font thread.    I'm in logo mode right now.


----------



## AmyW (Aug 29, 2011)

No worries on the hijack! A small change like that isn't a big deal. It takes time to get the program up, find the file, make the change, save it, save a email-able copy and send the email, but any designer who's been in business for a while is used to those million little changes. 

The only time it gets irritating is when the client goes back and forth and we never get anywhere (like the client who this logo started from, this draft was of course, circular...they instantly responded that they hate circular logos...spent 2 weeks on squares, rectangles, triangles, everything I could think of, and on a whim I changed one little thing with the circle, sent it back, and they loved it, totaly 180 degree change from "hate all things circle" vibe I got - I was pulling my hair out LOL).

Never settle for less than you want  We're used to it, really.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Aug 29, 2011)

Can I email you my logo for a professional opinion before I make a final decision?  (is that pushy?) The more people who comment the better and it would be great to have someone in the know take a look at it.  Maybe you would catch something I'm overlooking.  She hasn't sent the correct logo revision yet but should have it in the next couple days.

I don't like round as a general rule.  Yours is very nice though and I think it's because everything is in the circle.  I was given an option of the logo in a circle sitting above the wording and it didn't look connected at all.


----------



## AmyW (Aug 29, 2011)

Sure  my regular email is amy_e_garrett(at)hotmail.com - send whichever version you like.


----------



## Lindy (Aug 30, 2011)

Amy I like the top one as well....


----------



## frieda (Aug 30, 2011)

because I am a pink woman (free for interpretation) I first would have said that I prefer the 2nd. But after reading the other posts I have to agree that the 1st brings out more as well the text as the image of the flower. So I am going for the 1st too!


----------



## soapbuddy (Aug 30, 2011)

I like the pink outline and white words.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 30, 2011)

I like the green and pink, too. I agree that it helps set it off and you'll be able to coordinate your packaging with it.

I love your new logo!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

I also like the top one - the green outline really makes it pop - nice job!


----------



## LauraHoosier (Aug 31, 2011)

The first one is a great use of color.  Just enough to catch the eye while not blinding.


----------



## AmyW (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks everyone =) 

PrairieCraft, I got your email, I'll reply soon, just super busy today!


----------



## BBrandDesign (Oct 3, 2011)

*brand’s identity*

Logos create your brand’s identity; therefore these are placed on almost every material and every platform which gets in contact with the internal and external public of the organization. As per my view logo design should have lots of creativity work in designing it as well as it should be designed very much attractive kind of.


----------



## sarawithouth (Oct 13, 2011)

I can't see the first image but I would say, I do like the second (pink outline with white text).  I would not use both the 1st and the 2nd.  It gets confusing.  You want your customers and prospects to be able to immediately identify your logo - including the colors.   Unless you did green border with pink font...  that being said, I like both pink and green, but I think they mean different things to different people. Pink to me can be frilly, luxurious, or French (don't know why - but that's what that color pink makes me think of).  Green makes me think natural and raw.  Which is your "brand?"


----------



## khermsen (Oct 15, 2011)

I like the first also; crisp, clean and indeed it pops!


----------



## BBrandDesign (Nov 16, 2011)

I like first one of the best. However, According to my opinion, Logo is an iconic representation of a brand and therefore, it has to be unique, attractive, simple and persuasive. As it represents brand image of an organization, you need to be a bit particular about how your logo looks or how it communicates with your targeted customer.


----------



## HempJewelryWorld (Nov 18, 2011)

Defintely the first one, great logo btw


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Nov 18, 2011)

Another vote for the first one.  :wink:


----------



## nurse_75 (Nov 18, 2011)

Going against the grain.. 

I like the second one. Pink on pink.

Simple, classy. 

You can add other colours through your product... so it wont all be bi-tonal like the logo.

Well done. It looks great. The use of your local floral emblem ties it all together nicely. You have inspired me to try something out for myself... although I will never sell my soaps. I might just label them when I give them as gifts. My local emblems are the Ulysses Butterfly and the Cooktown Orchid.. gorgeous things to work with.

Thanks for sharing.

Sharna


----------

